# Welcher 26" TFT?



## Black_Beetle (15. März 2009)

Könnt ihr mir eine Empfehlung für einer der unten aufgeführten Monitore aussprechen?

Mir sind wichtig ein schickes Desgin und er sollte gut zum zocken sein für EgoShooter da er dafür hauptsächlich genutzt werden soll. Die Farben sollten möglichst Detailgetreu dargestellt werden.

*iiyama ProLite E2607WS-1*


*ASUS VW266H, 26", 1920x1200*


*NovitA 2602WHD*


*Samsung SyncMaster T260*



Bin dankbar für jede Hilfe.


----------



## Hackslash (16. März 2009)

T260

mfg


----------



## Black_Beetle (16. März 2009)

Okay danke aber warum den?

Ich kann mich nicht entscheiden zwischen 
Novita 2602WHD 

und dem Samsung


----------



## Hackslash (16. März 2009)

Der Samsung sieht klasse aus und bei dem weiß ich das er gut ^^
Kumpel von mir hat den und ich hab nen T220

mfg


----------



## Stefan Payne (16. März 2009)

Black_Beetle schrieb:


> Die Farben sollten möglichst Detailgetreu dargestellt werden.


LG LP2600*H*P.
Das ist das beste wo gibt, in der bezahlbaren 26" Klasse, die Schirme die besser sind, kosten gleich nochmal 'nen ganzes Stückerl mehr.

Und 115% des NTSC Farbraumes sind auch 'ne Nummer...
Dagegen sind die TN Teile nur ziemlicher Müll, was Farbtreue betrifft...


----------



## Whoosaa (16. März 2009)

Jop, vom 2600HP habe ich auch schon gehoert, vermutlich werde ich mir den auch anschaffen.

@ Stefan:
Du sagst, dass es auch noch bessere gibt, die dann aber erheblich teurer waeren - welche waeren das denn zum Beispiel?


----------



## gettohomie (16. März 2009)

he mein Beitrag wurde gelöscht !!! . 

ich würde den ASUS nehmen


----------



## warlock0601 (17. März 2009)

Würde auch den Samsung nehmen ist sehr gut in bild und Technik


----------



## Stefan Payne (17. März 2009)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> @ Stefan:
> Du sagst, dass es auch noch bessere gibt, die dann aber erheblich teurer waeren - welche waeren das denn zum Beispiel?



z.B. 
NEC MultiSync LCD2690WUXi2-BK schwarz, 26", 1920x1200, VGA, 2x DVI (60002562) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland
Für den Preis kannst allerdings auch schon 2 LGs kaufen oder 'nen günstigen 30 Zöller 

Und nochmal ein Testbericht vom LG W2600HP
http://www.prad.de/new/monitore/test/2008/test-w2600hp.html

Die Revision 1 dürft nicht mehr im Handel sein, der größte Nachteil ist IMO; das das ein Monitor in der Basisausstattung ist, also keine zusätzlichen ANschlüsse, nur DVI-D + DSUB und ein USB Hub, mehr nicht...


----------



## Black_Beetle (1. April 2009)

Jungs ich konnte mich immer noch nicht entscheiden. Die Tests bringen mich auch nicht wirklich weiter die ich gefunden habe. Habt ihr sonst vielleicht paar Argumente?

Ich muss sagen das ich wirklich stark zum T260 tendiere aber so richtig überzeugt hat der mich nicht. Die zweite Wahl wäre momentan der Novita und die 3. der Asus.


----------



## Stefan Payne (1. April 2009)

Sieh dir die aktuelle c't an, da ist der LP2475W drin.


----------



## roga01 (1. April 2009)

Ich hab den Novita und bin sehr zufrieden. Den Test zu dem Moni gibt es in der PCGH Ausgabe 2/2009. 
Er hat die Note 1,97 bekommen und war die Empfehlung der Redaktion


----------



## Black_Beetle (1. April 2009)

Ja hab gesehen das der gut bewertet wird nur wurde der t260 nicht bewertet und vielleicht ist der ja besser.


----------



## Whoosaa (2. April 2009)

Meine Guete, wenn du dich so in den T260 verliebt hast, dann hol ihn dir doch einfach. Braucht man kein so ein grosses Drama drum machen, ist im Endeffekt auch nur ein Bildschirm, mehr nicht.


----------



## Black_Beetle (2. April 2009)

HEHE Nein es gibt aber diverse Unterschiede. hmmm


----------



## Ru3en (2. April 2009)

hol dir nen 500,- teuren LG W2600HP...

kann ich nur 100% ig empfehlen! Bin absolut begeistert von den Farben. Ich konnte ihn im Saturn mal neben seinen TN-Freunden sehen - kein Vergleich! der steckt mit seinem S-IPS Panel alle in die Tasche. besser wirds erst wieder mit nochmal 500,- dann 1000,- von Eizo und co.


----------



## Vylaron (6. April 2009)

Kann mich meinen Vorrednern nur anschließen. Habe den LG W2600HP nun seit Oktober letzten Jahres ( ist eine Rev 810, also Revision 2) und kann ihn nur empfehlen. 
Die einzigen Mankos sind die wenigen Anschlüsse, ein leises Brummen, dass man nur bei ausgeschaltetem/ lautlosen Rechner hört und Lichthöfe, die unten links und mittig oben bei vielen Modellen auftreten.

Ansonsten ist das gerät für den Preis echt Klasse.


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (6. April 2009)

Ich habe den von dir geposteten Asus und bin voll und ganz zufrieden, klappt alles super, sieht gut aus und gibt eig nichts zu bemängeln...

greetz


----------

